# Allen Edmonds Bayfield



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

This may turn out to be one of those "keep-me-from-buying-them" threads, but are there any owners out there who can provide opinions or reviews of these? I'm weak, I tell you, very weak.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

are they even shipping yet?


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I really like Horween chromexcel, its a fantastic leather. However, I can not talk myself into buying these boots. I like that they are a bit dressier than my current boots, but I don't think they would exactly fit the hole I want them to in my wardrobe. I have a plain toe blucher boot, and am looking for a boot thats a bit dressier. For me it was that 5th street boot that they canceled, but one a bit higher would hit the spot. For me, these boots would serve better than the Bayfield.

https://www.pediwear.co.uk/crockett/products/247.php
https://www.pediwear.co.uk/sargent/products/37.php

I think what I don't like about the AE boots are the punches going down the side like a wingtip, but then its not a wingtip. Thats just me and what I think, but if I didn't have my plain toe boots I might look harder at these.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow, AE creates a shoe named after my favorite spot to vacation in WI, nice!

Brian


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ 
I'm both an Allen Edmonds fan as well as someone who's spent much time in Wisconsin. I'm sure it's no accident that they continue to use model names after towns in their great state.

But I don't think we'll be seeing a new model called the "Waukesha."


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

dwebber18 said:


> I really like Horween chromexcel, its a fantastic leather. However, I can not talk myself into buying these boots. I like that they are a bit dressier than my current boots, but I don't think they would exactly fit the hole I want them to in my wardrobe. I have a plain toe blucher boot, and am looking for a boot thats a bit dressier. For me it was that 5th street boot that they canceled, but one a bit higher would hit the spot. For me, these boots would serve better than the Bayfield.
> 
> https://www.pediwear.co.uk/crockett/products/247.php
> https://www.pediwear.co.uk/sargent/products/37.php
> ...


See, now you've gone and done it. I'll have to have the Bayfield and a pair of these other boots, too.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mississippi Mud said:


> See, now you've gone and done it. I'll have to have the Bayfield and a pair of these other boots, too.


 That's why I really hate this site. I used to be perfectly happy in my dockers square toe dress shoes, and polyester dress pants. But no, couldn't have that anymore. Stupid nice shoes and wool pants.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

127.72 MHz said:


> ^^
> I'm both an Allen Edmonds fan as well as someone who's spent much time in Wisconsin. I'm sure it's no accident that they continue to use model names after towns in their great state.
> 
> But I don't think we'll be seeing a new model called the "Waukesha."


....or the Wauwatosa


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Chi said:


> ....or the Wauwatosa


Knowing Harley Davidson motors are assembled in Wauwatosa maybe they could make a special edition boot? 

Actually the tour Harley offers through the Wauwatosa plant is well worth one's time.


----------



## Tooch (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, I was in San Francisco, and the sale was on, and I "accidentally" passed the Allen Edmonds store, and it was almost my birthday ... sort of. So I bought a pair of Bayfields in brown. They're beautiful. They're also well-suited as a nicer pair of boots for somebody like me, who lives down a dirt road in a rural area. These are going to get a lot of use.

The store was out of the proper shoe trees, so the salesman tossed in a pair of Park Avenue trees free of charge.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

That sale put a nail in my wallet too. Today is the first day I've worn them to the office and they are very comfortable - look good too !


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

I finally had some decent rain here today to justify me wearing these boots. I paired them with dark wool trousers and a tweed sport coat and tie. I don't have to go to court today, just some running around and some office work.



















I rather like them. I wouldn't wear them with a suit, but for foul weather and still dressing respectably I think they are perfect. I may order some waxed round laces instead of the default flat laces.


----------



## michael_legeek (Oct 12, 2010)

Those are nicer than I had thought from some other pictures I've seen. I do agree that changing the laces seems like it would dress them up a bit.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Those look great. I just ordered a pair of Leeds in Brown CXL with the same sole as the Bayfield....seeing the color of these has really got me excited!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

The leather looks nicer here than on AEs website. I wonder if a different lacing pattern might help pull out that crease one the sides that starts between the eyelets and the hooks.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> I wonder if a different lacing pattern might help pull out that crease one the sides that starts between the eyelets and the hooks.


I expect so. I will be experimenting shortly.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I like them but I don't think I'd wear them enough to justify it. 

How about The Eau Claire?


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah I too think they look pretty nice, but I don't think I'd wear those boots enough to justify them. Now a pair of wingtip boots or shell boots, heck yeah, but those don't quite do it for me.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

YoungClayB said:


> Those look great. I just ordered a pair of Leeds in Brown CXL with the same sole as the Bayfield....seeing the color of these has really got me excited!


Clay- I've been hoping for just that shoe for several years, since my dad had a pair of Globetrotters-just that shoe, but with pebble grain leather. I'd love to see a photo when you get them. Were they special order? I don't think Leeds in CXL with rubber soles are a regular item...
Thanks, Mark S.


----------



## md2377 (Dec 14, 2008)

When they first announced the return of the Bayfield, I couldn't wait to get a pair. I have been looking for a nice pair of boots with a commando sole. They arrived last week and I wasn't all that impressed. The leather on the upper was rather coarse in spots, which may or may not have been intended with the chromexcel leather. It just didn't appeal to me. Also, the boot felt boxy and not as sleek as some of the other boots I have. I ended up returning them.


----------



## md2377 (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a picture of the leather:


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Those look quite wrinkly especially since they are new and are dress boots, I would have expected a much smoother appearance. My Quoddy canoe mocs in Hoween cxl were quite smooth and luxurious right out of the box, and they are still quite smooth even after a full summer of wear.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

md2377 said:


> I ended up returning them.


Looking at that picture I think you made the correct choice.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

That wrinkly look is not because it's chromexcel but is just because leather is a natural material and doesn't always act exactly the same.

Maybe it's just semantics, but I wouldn't call a chromexcel boot with a commando sole and speed lacing a dress boot. At most I'd call it a dressy casual boot.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Kurt N said:


> Maybe it's just semantics, but I wouldn't call a chromexcel boot with a commando sole and speed lacing a dress boot. At most I'd call it a dressy casual boot.


Well whatever you call them, they will look good with whatever I wear them with as I slog to work in the ice and snow and temps of 20 below. They're much dressier than my Filsons.


----------



## Tooch (Jun 26, 2010)

> This is a picture of the leather:


I would have been disappointed with that too. A bit of elephant skin seems to have made its way into the assembly line. Mine have a very smooth finish -- entirely different and well up to my expectations.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

That's funny. I was posting on the fashion forum asking about these boots. I was unsure because the pictures I had seen made them look like a work boot. They don't look like work boots in the pictures posted here.
Would those of you who have Bayfields say that they are versatile enough to wear with chinos, corduroys, tweed jackets and wool dress pants? That's how I plan on wearing them.
I also kind of like the wrinkling of the leather one poster complains about here. It makes the leather look more supple and gives the shoes more character.
I ordered Bayfields last week, and the site said they were on back order for 4-5 weeks, so I had considered canceling my order and buying a different pair of shoes such as Loakes or Barkers. I just checked again and saw they they have shipped! I can't wait to get them and see how they actually look on my feet with my clothing choices.


----------



## Tooch (Jun 26, 2010)

> Would those of you who have Bayfields say that they are versatile enough to wear with chinos, corduroys, tweed jackets and wool dress pants? That's how I plan on wearing them.


I'd say these would be ideal with all of the above. Tweeds and corduroys are just naturals. Tomorrow I'm wearing my boots (shown below) with navy chinos and a lightweight tweed sport coat.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

triklops55 said:


> That's funny. I was posting on the fashion forum asking about these boots. I was unsure because the pictures I had seen made them look like a work boot. They don't look like work boots in the pictures posted here.
> Would those of you who have Bayfields say that they are versatile enough to wear with chinos, corduroys, tweed jackets and wool dress pants? That's how I plan on wearing them.


That's exactly how I will be wearing them as well. Not with a suit, but with everything else.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

To chime in here, I received my Bayfields just yesterday, and they are similar to the pictures already posted. Maybe a little darker. They're for exactly what I had in mind as well as everyone else: tweeds, cords, moleskins, and the like. I only wear a suit a few times a year, so the "dressier casual boot" is what gets into the rotation.

ETA: I had no problems with irregularities in the leather. Mine are smooth as a baby's bottom.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^
How is the fit and feel Muddy? I'm not familiar with that last...and have developed a powerful craving for that boot to wear with khakis and cords.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> How is the fit and feel Muddy? I'm not familiar with that last...and have developed a powerful craving for that boot to wear with khakis and cords.


Unlike others, I found the boot well proportioned: not too sleek and not too chunky. I like room in the forefoot (I'm a pretty standard D width), and the boot was a little snug there but tolerable. I imagine with time that the boot will conform to my the shape of my foot. The boot through the heel and ankle is snug too and very supportive. All this said, I was wearing some of my thickest socks when I tried them on for the first time. In my opinion, they run pretty true to size.

All in all, the boots are just what I wanted as I stated above; I can't imagine much better for cords and moleskins without spending upwards of five or six bills. They will get a lot of wear when I have committee meetings or other occasions that demand a little dressier boot. Almost all of my footwear consists of boots: ropers, chukkas, duck boots, a few AE's now. These fit right in.


----------



## ctt (Dec 24, 2008)

Is the leather in the same condition as in the pictures md posted earlier?


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

ctt said:


> Is the leather in the same condition as in the pictures md posted earlier?


Mine look similar to Tooch's above. Maybe a little darker with no imperfections.

I'm surprised that AE released the pair with the wrinkled leather frankly.


----------



## ctt (Dec 24, 2008)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Mine look similar to Tooch's above. Maybe a little darker with no imperfections.
> 
> I'm surprised that AE released the pair with the wrinkled leather frankly.


Ok, good deal. I agree, that's not what I would expect from AE. Those boots looked like they should have been sold as seconds.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

The real life pics look much better than the website. I can actually see these boots being suitable for moderate hiking excursions. I think I need a pair.


----------



## Tooch (Jun 26, 2010)

Oooh. The soles might be up to hiking, but these are _nice_ boots. I might save a pair of Asolos for hiking, and use these for walking the dog and then heading for a meeting in town. In all weather.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

My Bayfield's--been wearing them as actual boots and they are awesome. Decided to clean them up today.









Scuffs, scratches, dirt, oh yeah!









1) Damp rag wipe down
2) AE leather conditioner all over
3) Saphir Reno on the scuffs
4) Probably broke some kind of CXL rule here but used a little AE Chili paste polish lightly on toe/vamp and scuffs. Made it shine up a little.
5) Brown edge dressing

These boots are awesome--comfy, rugged, and in narrow widths (mine are 11B).


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ Very nice transformation!


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice before and after shots. While I am an AE fan, I haven't been much of a boot guy, but those Bayfields do look great - in both photos!


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks! I will wear them the same way for the next upcoming weeks in the wild and try to post pix at the next clean up.


----------



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, love the look of this boot in real-life photos. Just wondering if AE is still making the Bayfield boot? I tried to look it up on their website but did not find anything. Anyone know?
Thanks,
Jedididah


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't believe they are still making this model, but I've seen several pair of them on the bay over the last few months.



dawgvet said:


> Wow, love the look of this boot in real-life photos. Just wondering if AE is still making the Bayfield boot? I tried to look it up on their website but did not find anything. Anyone know?
> Thanks,
> Jedididah


----------



## ddonicht (Jul 21, 2011)

I sent AE customer service a message about them in December and they said they still had them at that point. I have a pair in brown and love them. They work with anything from jeans to suits.


----------

